# Crufts Booking now open



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

I have just had an e-mail from the NEC box office saying booking for Crufts is now open 6-9 March

I tried to get tickets last year so I know how hard they are to come by (no punn intended) see you there.

NEC CRUFTS WEBSITE


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Our boy Jack (Breaksea Jumpin' Jack Flash to give him his posh name) will be entered again this year.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great we will be cheering you on


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Unfortunately Crufts don't offer facilities for motorhomes or caravans unlike the upcoming NEC Show.
We couldn't find a nearby pitch as everything local is booked up solid months before, so we ended up staying at a Travelodge @ Burton Upon Trent last year. 
The doors open for exhibitors at 6.30am so you can understand it's an early wake up and it's a v v long day cos the Kennel Club won't let dogs out of the halls until after 4pm.
Andy


----------

